# Without you - there is nothing!



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Without…………..
Without animals, we have no hobbies
Without hobbies, we have no keepers
Without keepers, societies have no members
Without buyers, we have no retailers,
Without retailers, we have no suppliers,
Without suppliers, we have no manufacturers
Without manufacturers, we have no need of distributors, 
Without distributors, we have no industry

But do you know what ?

Without passion, without belief and without strength, 

We do have apathy

With apathy, we have no true unification, 
Without unification, we have no front, 
Without front, we have no stand, 
Without stand, we lose our voice

Where is our voice, how is it to be heard?

The answer to a united front that can make a firm stand and have our voice heard, is not a feature of fantasy.

Many traders/retailers would believe that l am anti their establishments, and this is not true, l am pro industry.

However, we are facing an awesome task, we must UNITE all levels, that is what l see the main role of the Pro Keepers Lobby being.

We must unite keepers from all fields together under one banner, when we have keeper unification we can stand as a firm front and openly oppose all who defy what we believe in and are passionate about.

I think the secret to our success lies in the retailer of the United kingdom, l think that they are by far the most integral part to our achievements. 

I talk of the industry, with this l refer to the suppliers, manufacturers, distributors and of course the retailers themselves.

Everyone uses them at one point or another.

Pro Keepers Lobby will be looking at the retailers of the UK for support in the coming months with the launch of the campaign ‘Retail Aid’ this is a campaign that is designed to unite the keepers and retailers alike in a firm stand.

They hold the key to the main body of the UK keeper fraternities.

I did write an article not long back entitled Using Industry to aid the hobby:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/hobby-issues-information/56414-using-industry-aid-hobby.html

I would like to hear from retailers, distributors, manufacturers and suppliers to our industry, l would like to hear your views on the state of the industry and how you view it. What you consider to be lacking in the way of support from political organizations, societies, federations and industry itself.

You are our key to ensuring that all the hobbies live on, but l do feel that you have been neglected, and we would like to try and illuminate this problem and see to it that burnt bridges can now be rebuilt and made stronger so that you may forever hold upon you the future of the keeping of companion animals and exotics within the United kingdom.

Please tell me what you would like to see?

Thanks for reading

Rory Matier
Pro Keepers Lobby


----------

